# Planting up a dry garden



## monocotman (May 29, 2016)

About 18 months ago we redeveloped the overgrown front garden and got rid of an ugly leylandii hedge and other shrubs. The only one left was a nice magnolia. Since we are in a dry part of the U.K. ( 26 inches of rain a year) I went for my favourite look, a Mediterranean dry garden. 
We are fortunate to live close to the iconic garden of Beth Chatto who pioneered this type 30 years ago. The garden and nursery is still going strong although Beth herself must be closing in on 90.
Google her name if you want more information.
So although this garden is only in its second season it packs a punch. 
Plants include escholzias, alliums, irises, geraniums, asphodelines, euphorbias and several grasses, but mainly stipa gigantea and tenuissima.

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/g41SDo

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/5d5Wj4

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/2S9r87

Several plants are starting to seed around. Plants for free. Just how I like it,

Regards,

David


----------



## suzyquec (May 29, 2016)

Love the colors and diversity. Makes for a very nice view.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 29, 2016)

Outstanding especially the mix of colors. Pretty full display for only the second year....you did it right! BTW, I did not know there was any location in the UK that only receives that little rain!


----------



## monocotman (May 29, 2016)

Thanks. It is true, East Anglia is officially classified as semi arid!!!!
You have to travel as far east as the Ural Mountains before you see such a low rainfall total.
David


----------



## Wendy (May 29, 2016)

What a wonderful garden!


----------



## abax (May 29, 2016)

That's a very clever way to garden by suiting the plants
to the conditions rather than trying to do the reverse.
The results are wonderfully amazing.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 2, 2016)

Nice.. Not sure about your temperatures but I think some of the African Eulophia species would look quite at home there..


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2016)

Nice!


----------

